# Wireless Authentication



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Authentication : Open System Shared Key Auto


Those are the options on my wireless router. Which one is the best for security? What does each of them do?

Also is there a way to require a username and password to access the internet on my home network. Somthing like what Sqiud does. Any ideas, or detailed process?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

What is the make and model of your Wireless router? Your best bet is to use WPA if all your wireless devices are wpa capable. Otherwise use 128bit WEP. Read your routers manual. They are usually pretty good with the documentation on how to setup your wireless to be secure.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have a DI-524 it does have the options for authentication that I mentioned in the first post. It does not have the WPA option but I am using the 128 bit encryption. What are my options on those "open system" shrared what does all of that mean?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

newhouse1390 said:


> I have a DI-524 it does have the options for authentication that I mentioned in the first post. It does not have the WPA option but I am using the 128 bit encryption. What are my options on those "open system" shrared what does all of that mean?


Hmm, my DI-524 has all those options. Look on your Status page. What firmware version are you on. Even the emulator on the D-link webpage shows WPA.
http://support.dlink.com/emulators/di524/


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Hmm, my DI-524 has all those options. Look on your Status page. What firmware version are you on. Even the emulator on the D-link webpage shows WPA.
> http://support.dlink.com/emulators/di524/


No I am saying that it does have the options for the encryption and authentication, however I am unsure what the different levels of authentication mean for my DI-524 router. Refer back to post 1.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

To give you the plain and simple answer just use WPA with a Pre-Shared key. PERIOD! NO IFS ANDS OR BUTTS!! WEP is too easily cracked so don't even bother with it. Use WPA with 20 character Key and you will be pretty darn secure.

If you want wireless authentication you will need to setup a Radius server and use that in conjunction with your WPA. I have seen some newer high end wireless routers that have builtin Authentication databases but then you would have to buy an expensive piece of equipment again.

If you want Authentication to get out onto the Internet you could use IPcop with the AdvProxy addon. My buddy does this with a small school he manages down in El Paso,TX.

http://www.ipcop.org/
http://www.advproxy.net/


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, let me correct myself, I actually have a DI-514 router. Sorry for the mixup. The DI-514 does not support WPA authentication. I am going to look into those links you prvided and get back with you. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

WEP is better than nothing. While it's easy to crack, you do have to have the proper tools (pretty easily obtained), and some skill. If that's all you got, use it.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

So the next router that I buy would likely support this wouldn't it? Can someon tell me what RADIUS is?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

RADIUS is a server product, although some folks have created a Linux core for a Linksys product that emulates a RADIUS server in the router. Just use WPK-PSK and you'll be fine.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

> The open and shared option is for authentication of the key entered in wep encryption.
> 
> Open Authentication - communicates the key across the network.
> Shared Authentication - allows communication only with other devices with identical WEP settings.
> ...


Here is the explanation that I got from D-Link.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If all of your devices support WPA2, then clearly I'd use that. However, you have to play to the least common denominator here.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

It would seems as if I am using yesterdays wireless security technology. I think that I will have to buy a new router, however I do plan on waiting until the Wireless 802.11n becomes a standard (fingers crossed). Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Wireless N might be late to the party here. 

It does appear it will roll out, however, I would only expect folks that really need it will actually upgrade. It will probably always be more expensive than Wireless G devices and hopefully it will cause the Wireless G prices to drop even more. The only reason I might buy a wireless N card would be for an older laptop without internal wireless that I use when supporting customer networks. 

What John Will mentioned about the lowest common denominator is really the key point here. If you have a machine with built in wireless it may not support all wireless encryption methods that your router can offer. It is also typically a better idea to use equipment from the same vendor when you start operating more advance encryption schemes, not always necessary, just usually more predictable.

You may also find that firmware updates for your router may offer more advanced encryption options than you currently have?

I totally agree some encryption is better than no encryption. I just really care about keeping the honest folks honest and the non tech savvy from accidentally getting on my network. Around my neighborhood, if my network gets hacked, I really do not care too much. More than likely it would be a bored kid with too much spare time and there would be no real benefit for them to use my network. But again in other neighborhoods, this might be a totally different story!

JamesO


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

It sounds like the benifits for file sharing in the 802.11n would be a great deal faster than those that preceede it. Not only would I want to upgrade for the speed benifit but I would also enjoy the latest security features enabled in the 802.11n router. I am currently using all D-Link products for my home network, no problems, except I think that my file sharing speeds could be faster and that is what makes this new Wireless "N" look so appealing to me. I might change plans when Wireless "N" is released. If the cost does of the 802.11g products takes a hit from the new release than that might be another option for me to look at. For the time being I will have to use my 802.11b set-up, with my basic 128 bit WEP encryption. I think the new release might alter my plans so I am just going to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Which version of the Dlink 514, do you have. Depending on the Revision number, you can download a Firmware update for the 514 to get WPA capability. Go to Dlink's website and look up your router on their support pages.

http://support.dlink.com/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, I think the folks that upgrade to 802.11n hoping that it'll rival wired connections are going to be sorely disappointed. The actual connection speed will be better than 802.11g, however it's still half duplex and contention for all the attached wireless devices. My estimate is that 802.11n connections one-to-one will probably have about 1/3 the throughput of a wired 100mbit connection.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Actually, I think the folks that upgrade to 802.11n hoping that it'll rival wired connections are going to be sorely disappointed. The actual connection speed will be better than 802.11g, however it's still half duplex and contention for all the attached wireless devices. My estimate is that 802.11n connections one-to-one will probably have about 1/3 the throughput of a wired 100mbit connection.


I agree with you on that, however the wired connection is not somthing I can consider giving the wiring job of my home. I think the the 802.11n will be much faster than my 802.11b connection, and thats really all that I am going for. It seems like there is no possible way to transfer data across a network with the two machines being physically connected.



> Which version of the Dlink 514, do you have. Depending on the Revision number, you can download a Firmware update for the 514 to get WPA capability. Go to Dlink's website and look up your router on their support pages.
> 
> http://support.dlink.com/


I already have the latest firmware downloaded and applied to the router. I have the REVISION C.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

> It seems like there is no possible way to transfer data across a network with the two machines being physically connected.


I don't understand this, I do it every day. :4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Same here. My laptop is the only wireless device in my apartment but I can swap stuff on it between my other PCs with no problem. I get a bit more speed from the wired computers but it works fine for my needs.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

> I don't understand this, I do it every day.


What I was trying to say was that if you have two machines that are physically connected then that almost has to be faster than anytihng that is transmitting information via radio waves.


----------

